# 3D art project



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, i'm a 3D environments artist in the games industry, and want to work on something of my own for a while, anyone got any thoughts of a good project? I'm open to anything, as inspiration can be found everywhere.

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Show us some work you've done in the past then! 
If you're up for something challenging you can find a lot of inspiration in H.R. Gigers work, his weird alien landscapes could be fun to try to recreate or take inspiration from in 3D.


----------

